# What font does the framebuffer use?



## jfasi (Aug 23, 2009)

I really like the generic, default font that is used in the framebuffer, but now that I have to use Mac OS X for development, and I'm permanently wedded to emacs, I'm finding it a huge pain to use the fonts they have. What font does the framebuffer use, so that I might set it as my default in Terminal?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 23, 2009)

What framebuffer? There is no frambuffer in freebsd.
Console fonts are in /usr/share/syscons/fonts
(i'm not sure if default font isn't build in, but I think it is)


----------



## jfasi (Aug 23, 2009)

I see a lot of .fnt files, but I'd rather not go through the trouble of converting all that to ttf. Does it have a name, or was it created just for this purpose, and called "the default console font?"


----------



## aragon (Aug 23, 2009)

The default font is embedded in and rendered by your display adapter, as far as I know.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2009)

jfasi said:
			
		

> I really like the generic, default font that is used in the framebuffer, but now that I have to use Mac OS X for development, and I'm permanently wedded to emacs, I'm finding it a huge pain to use the fonts they have. What font does the framebuffer use, so that I might set it as my default in Terminal?



FreeBSD != OS-X

You can probably get better OS-X help here: http://www.macosxhints.com/


----------



## jfasi (Aug 23, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> FreeBSD != OS-X
> 
> You can probably get better OS-X help here: http://www.macosxhints.com/



As totally stunned as I am right now, it doesn't change my question. How can I get ahold of that typeface?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2009)

What typeface? You haven't really made it clear which font you mean.

The console fonts are bitmapped fonts, not TTF.


----------

